# What is your favorite IP Phone?



## XFS_Duke (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for new IP phones and would like to poll you all on which ones you thought were the best and why you think they're the best...

Currently I'm looking at the Cisco CP-7960g or the Aastra 57i... Possibly Even a Polycomm IP 335 but that one is a little less than what I wanted...


Anyway people, let me know which ones you use and such, keep in mind, I'd need atleast a 4 line phone...

Thanks!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 17, 2013)

What sort of features are you looking for? 

Personally, I would get one of these http://www.walmart.com/ip/BasicTalk-Home-Phone-Device/23739626

Do this : http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28597028-Unlock-Unlocking-the-BasicTalk-ATA

Then add this: http://www.amazon.com/AT-EL52300-Cordless-Silver-Handsets/dp/B004GMN2HG/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

We use the Mitels (I have a 5330 in my office) at Coke, they work well enough.  My only complaint is how long they take to boot.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Dec 17, 2013)

Digium D70!


----------



## Alto (Dec 18, 2013)

We've got the Cisco CP-7960g's at work, the menus are somewhat unintuitive, and some features (like redial) don't work exactly as you might expect. I also find the handsets a little quiet, but that might just be me.


----------



## scv (Dec 18, 2013)

Digium phones are pretty awful if you want to centrally configure them. We have a few of the Aastra 57i's in the office, no issues to speak of. Be warned though, the M675i expansion (soft keys w/ LCD) doesn't work properly with BLF stops functioning and requires a hard reset after a few days.

Just don't buy Grandstream unless you're willing to deal with poor documentation and frequent bugs.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

The Polycomm units are really quite good - it just gets expensive when you want colour screens and the like. I'm using a Cisco 7960 at the moment... and it's driving me nuts. Had to flash it to provide SIP functionality but the damn thing has no DND button (and you can't create a soft button for it!) and you can't rejects calls..!

So I'm on the lookout for a replacement.


----------



## zshen (Dec 19, 2013)

I've gone through so many polycoms it's not even funny.

We are using the Aastra 6757i's at work..been pretty happy with them.


----------



## scv (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree on the Polycoms. High rate of hardware failure in my case - one customer has gone through no less than 4 Soundstation IP 6000s in the last year alone.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2013)

scv said:


> I'm going to have to agree on the Polycoms. High rate of hardware failure in my case - one customer has gone through no less than 4 Soundstation IP 6000s in the last year alone.


You'd think they'd learn after the second >_<


----------



## scv (Dec 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> You'd think they'd learn after the second >_<


Especially considering they're close to $500 a piece...


----------

